# Dragon Fly



## kalgra (Sep 4, 2016)

1.



20160822-IMG_7056-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr




2.



20160822-IMG_7048-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2016)

I love dragonflies


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow, super nice.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd probably try to stack maybe 20 more images for the focus, but this is better than anything I could do haha. Well done - looks awesome.


----------



## kalgra (Dec 1, 2016)

Funny I posted this about 4 months ago. In this case stacking was not possible for me but I agree that would have been cooler.

Since focus stacking was mentioned here is a jumper that was stacked. Not the coolest shot ever but it was fun.




Jumper 12 stack by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 1, 2016)

Yo that's super cool!! Love the colors. Teach me your ways!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice shots


----------

